

Digital Signatures, Authentication, and rubygems-openpgp [video] - Corrado
http://vimeo.com/album/2255908/video/59297058

======
Corrado
This is a lightning talk given by Grant Olson about using RubyGems-OpenPGP[1]
to help secure the RubyGems system. Ever since it was hacked a couple of weeks
ago people have been asking how to secure RubyGems.org and this short video
shows one possibility.

[1]<https://github.com/grant-olson/rubygems-openpgp>

